
Research team has isolated the Covid-19 virus - 52-6F-62
https://sunnybrook.ca/research/media/item.asp?c=2&i=2069&f=covid-19-isolated-2020
======
jrace
One step forward. Hopefully a positive outcome of this pandemic will be better
global corroboration.

